# I am a beginner with my new Nikon D500 ..



## Photo Lady

Just wondering how i am doing.. jumping from the Nikon D7500 to the D500.. what do you think of these photos.. be honest.. i can take it.. have to hear the negative too to learn.. in the meantime just practicing.. thanks


----------



## Solarflare

No complaints about the images themselves. Those are well composed enough.

But try to use longer shutter speeds and keep the ISO as low as possible. Even freezing sports usually can be shot at 1/1500 or 1/2000 sec shutter speed. There is absolutely no reason to shoot a statically sitting bird with 1/5000 sec unless you have to because you are at base ISO and theres too much light. Your lens probably has image stabilization, thus 1/100 sec should have been very manageable. Then the ISO of the first two images would have dropped from 25k to around 400, meaning they wouldnt have a noise problem anymore.

And for the cases which need ISO 25k and above, you might want to get a dedicated denoise software like Topaz.

Also center weighted wouldnt be my first pick for the metering mode. I would probably want to use spot, to make sure the bird is correctly exposed.

I'd recomment to get the AF-S 200-500mm f5.6 VR for a lens with the D500. Its an amazing optic and insanely cheap for what it is. Its even a really good portrait lens, which is very rare for a zoom. And sure, its not an AF-S 400mm f2.8 VR or AF-S 600m f4 VR, but its a hell of a lot cheaper than those.


----------



## Photo Lady

Solarflare said:


> No complaints about the images themselves. Those are well composed enough.
> 
> But try to use longer shutter speeds and keep the ISO as low as possible. Even freezing sports usually can be shot at 1/1500 or 1/2000 sec shutter speed. There is absolutely no reason to shoot a statically sitting bird with 1/5000 sec unless you have to because you are at base ISO and theres too much light. Your lens probably has image stabilization, thus 1/100 sec should have been very manageable. Then the ISO of the first two images would have dropped from 25k to around 400, meaning they wouldnt have a noise problem anymore.
> 
> And for the cases which need ISO 25k and above, you might want to get a dedicated denoise software like Topaz.
> 
> Also center weighted wouldnt be my first pick for the metering mode. I would probably want to use spot, to make sure the bird is correctly exposed.
> 
> I'd recomment to get the AF-S 200-500mm f5.6 VR for a lens with the D500. Its an amazing optic and insanely cheap for what it is. Its even a really good portrait lens, which is very rare for a zoom. And sure, its not an AF-S 400mm f2.8 VR or AF-S 600m f4 VR, but its a hell of a lot cheaper than those.


wow this is just the information i was looking for ...i will try this minus the lens... but i will be sure to look up this lens since i really did not think the tamron lens was compatible as it was with my last camera..thank you very much..i really appreciate it..will have fun today trying this..


----------



## RVT1K

The first two are a little soft but the Cardinals are better. 

Birds can be tough especially if they have black around the eyes, the light has to be perfect to see the eyes clearly. The exposure is often a mixed bag when shooting birds and I typically use spot metering so the bird is exposed well at the expense of the surroundings being off. 

I also agree with Mr. Gandhi, keep the ISO as low as possible to get the best color and noise performance. 

I'm curious as to why you changed from the D7500 to the D500?


----------



## Photo Lady

RVT1K said:


> The first two are a little soft but the Cardinals are better.
> 
> Birds can be tough especially if they have black around the eyes, the light has to be perfect to see the eyes clearly. The exposure is often a mixed bag when shooting birds and I typically use spot metering so the bird is exposed well at the expense of the surroundings being off.
> 
> I also agree with Mr. Gandhi, keep the ISO as low as possible to get the best color and noise performance.
> 
> I'm curious as to why you changed from the D7500 to the D500?


it is funny you mentioned the eyes.. yes especially ones with the black around the eye.. i find it a challenge to get the clarity of birds with the dark eyes.. i will try the spot metering just to see if i can improve that aspect.. yes i am going to follow Mr Gandhi reply today when i practice..looking forward to it..busy day ahead but i will squeeze this in no matter what.. looking forward to a new challenge and idea.. i had trouble with the D7500 flash.. sent it to nikon to be repaired.. while that camera was being repaired i started to check out the d500 and one thing led to another and i sold the  d7500 for a good price.. it was mint.. especially after flash was repaired.. I was able to get  a pretty good deal on the nikon d500.. my favorite camera of all the nikons was the d7100. something about that camera seemed special to me.. especially when i look back on photos.. they are impressive especially to me who was just learning.. the d500 is a great camera.. i just have to know how to use it to its full capacity.. and it is fun to learn.. just love photography ... i really enjoy the challenge and fun.. so curiosity probably was the main reason for changing cameras..


----------



## Jeff15

Nice shooting, keep taking lots of photographs...........


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Nice shooting, keep taking lots of photographs...........


thanks I intend too... so looking forward to spring.. getting tired of snow and ice photos..


----------



## DarkShadow

Images are really soft and lack fine detail could be over cropped or from in camera noise reduction if your shooting Jpeg, i would turn this off or to low if you are.otherwise nice start to well composed images.


----------



## Photo Lady

DarkShadow said:


> Images are really soft and lack fine detail could be over cropped or from in camera noise reduction if your shooting Jpeg, i would turn this off or to low if you are.otherwise nice start to well composed images.


thank you i will do this..yesterday planned on a little fun testing new settings.. but ran out of time..today looking forward to trying all this advice.. thanks again


----------



## zombiesniper

Good start.

It always takes a bit of time to get used to a new camera.
Solarflare has given some excellent advice.


Since you have a camera that can perform micro adjusting of focus for each lens you use I would suggest that this be step 1.
It can be very frustrating to troubleshoot what you need to work on if the camera is continuously focusing 1" in front of your subject.

My setting for shooting birds is normally as below.

I shoot in manual but the basic concept can be done in Shutter or Aperture priority as well. Any other dial settings I have never used so I won't speak to them.

Shutter speed.
Sunny day I'll start at 1/1600.
Cloudy day start at 1/800.

Aperture.
Lowest that provides a clear image. For me that's F4

ISO Auto almost always.
The only time I will come out of ISO auto is if the lighting is low then I'll adjust everything manually.

Metering is spot.

Now these are only staring points. I watch what my ISO is in the viewfinder and try and maintain my ISO between 125-400 if possible but have shot as high as 6000 ISO. If in auto ISO I try not keep it at base ISO. If you're at your base ISO you could be over exposing your subject.

AF
I almost exclusively use single point continuous auto focus.
This way I choose what to focus on and not the camera.
It's great to have a million focus points but they're useless if they don't  focus on what I want.

Usually my primary adjustment is my shutter speed. As was stated before 1/5000 is used primarily for stopping extremely fast action. Here you have near stationary subjects so if you can, bring your shutter speed down to about 1/1600, if you can get down lower then come down to a point where you are near your base ISO if you have the light to do it.

Second I will adjust the aperture. Some will use this as the primary adjustment and neither way is inherently wrong. By adjusting the aperture smaller (larger number) you potentially have two benefits.
1. Most lenses are not at their sharpest wide open so stopping down the aperture a bit can make your image sharper.
2. You open your depth of field a bit which gives you a bit more of the image depth that will be in focus.
I normally only adjust my aperture for two reasons.
1. Like your last image there are two subjects. In this case I would want to open up my DOF to help get both in the best focus I could.
2. If it is a sunny day and I have the shutter speed as fast or a bit faster than I need to shoot the subject then I'll stop down the aperture to give me the best chance at an in focus subject by opening the DOF.


Now for getting the right exposure of the bird.

Your last image is a great one to learn from.

I would have placed my focus point (also my spot metering point) in the dark part of the female cardinals wing that is just to the left of the branch.
This is an area that is going to brighten the image enough to bring out the eye detail as well.

Waiting for the birds to look a bit more to their left would also provide a reflection of the sun in their eyes. This will also improve the detail.

Basic setting for this shot I would have started at around the following.

Shutter 1/1250
F8
Auto ISO, this will probably be between 200-400


The techniques above are how I shot the image below.

Settings were.
1/800
F4
ISO 200




Baltimore Oriole by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



Hope this helps.

Edit. Just read my own post.....dam I like to talk don't I. lol


----------



## Photo Lady

zombiesniper said:


> Good start.
> 
> It always takes a bit of time to get used to a new camera.
> Solarflare has given some excellent advice.
> 
> 
> Since you have a camera that can perform micro adjusting of focus for each lens you use I would suggest that this be step 1.
> It can be very frustrating to troubleshoot what you need to work on if the camera is continuously focusing 1" in front of your subject.
> 
> My setting for shooting birds is normally as below.
> 
> I shoot in manual but the basic concept can be done in Shutter or Aperture priority as well. Any other dial settings I have never used so I won't speak to them.
> 
> Shutter speed.
> Sunny day I'll start at 1/1600.
> Cloudy day start at 1/800.
> 
> Aperture.
> Lowest that provides a clear image. For me that's F4
> 
> ISO Auto almost always.
> The only time I will come out of ISO auto is if the lighting is low then I'll adjust everything manually.
> 
> Metering is spot.
> 
> Now these are only staring points. I watch what my ISO is in the viewfinder and try and maintain my ISO between 125-400 if possible but have shot as high as 6000 ISO. If in auto ISO I try not keep it at base ISO. If you're at your base ISO you could be over exposing your subject.
> 
> AF
> I almost exclusively use single point continuous auto focus.
> This way I choose what to focus on and not the camera.
> It's greta to have a million focus points but they're useless if they don't  focus on what I want.
> 
> Usually my primary adjustment is my shutter speed. As was stated before 1/5000 is used primarily for stopping extremely fast action. Here you have near stationary subjects so if you can, bring your shutter speed down to about 1/1600, if you can get down lower then come down to a point where you are near your base ISO if you have the light to do it.
> 
> Second I will adjust the aperture. Some will use this as the primary adjustment and neither way is inherently wrong. By adjusting the aperture smaller (larger number) you potentially have two benefits.
> 1. Most lenses are not at their sharpest wide open so stopping down the aperture a bit can make your image sharper.
> 2. You open your depth of field a bit which gives you a bit more of the image depth that will be in focus.
> I normally only adjust my aperture for two reasons.
> 1. Like your last image there are two subjects. In this case I would want to open up my DOF to help get both in the best focus I could.
> 2. If it is a sunny day and I have the shutter speed as fast or a bit faster than I need to shoot the subject then I'll stop down the aperture to give me the best chance at an in focus subject by opening the DOF.
> 
> 
> Now for getting the right exposure of the bird.
> 
> Your last image is a great one to learn from.
> 
> I would have placed my focus point (also my spot metering point) in the dark part of the female cardinals wing that is just to the left of the branch.
> This is an area that is going to brighten the image enough to bring out the eye detail as well.
> 
> Waiting for the birds to look a bit more to their left would also provide a reflection of the sun in their eyes. This will also improve the detail.
> 
> Basic setting for this shot I would have started at around the following.
> 
> Shutter 1/1250
> F8
> Auto ISO, this will probably be between 200-400
> 
> 
> The techniques above are how I shot the image below.
> 
> Settings were.
> 1/800
> F4
> ISO 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore Oriole by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Edit. Just read my own post.....dam I like to talk don't I. lol


wow thanks so much for this vivid information... i need time now to read this over and over and apply ..... i am so excited.. if i can get those eyes like you have captured i will be so happy to make this improvement.. gorgeous shot.. i will need some time now.. i think i will wear out my camera before its time.. because i just love practicing.. i will get back to you when i feel i have accomplished this to some degree.. thank you again.. for very informative help..


----------



## bulldurham

The D500 is quite the versatile that can handle higher ISO's than most other cameras in the Nikon line. Shooting it with the 200-500 is an exceptional experience and you'll come to love this far more than the D7500. I still shoot this camera for wildlife and though the D850 is also great, I have pretty designated it to landscapes. Namcy Elwood, a Florida Photographer regularly shoots the D500 at ISO 3200 with stellar results. Follow Trevor's advice and have lots of fun.

http://www.naturesportal.net/


----------



## Photo Lady

bulldurham said:


> The D500 is quite the versatile that can handle higher ISO's than most other cameras in the Nikon line. Shooting it with the 200-500 is an exceptional experience and you'll come to love this far more than the D7500. I still shoot this camera for wildlife and though the D850 is also great, I have pretty designated it to landscapes. Namcy Elwood, a Florida Photographer regularly shoots the D500 at ISO 3200 with stellar results. Follow Trevor's advice and have lots of fun.
> 
> http://www.naturesportal.net/


Thanks so much... i have been testing out all the settings.. i agree the higher ISO seems to be helping... and i will follow Trevers advice ..as i have copied and pasted his reply where i can see it..lol Hoping i get some good shots to share soon..


----------



## rosh4u

Such beautiful pictures! I really loved the first one (Blue) and the last one (Dark Orange)!


----------



## Photo Lady

Solarflare said:


> No complaints about the images themselves. Those are well composed enough.
> 
> But try to use longer shutter speeds and keep the ISO as low as possible. Even freezing sports usually can be shot at 1/1500 or 1/2000 sec shutter speed. There is absolutely no reason to shoot a statically sitting bird with 1/5000 sec unless you have to because you are at base ISO and theres too much light. Your lens probably has image stabilization, thus 1/100 sec should have been very manageable. Then the ISO of the first two images would have dropped from 25k to around 400, meaning they wouldnt have a noise problem anymore.
> 
> And for the cases which need ISO 25k and above, you might want to get a dedicated denoise software like Topaz.
> 
> Also center weighted wouldnt be my first pick for the metering mode. I would probably want to use spot, to make sure the bird is correctly exposed.
> 
> I'd recomment to get the AF-S 200-500mm f5.6 VR for a lens with the D500. Its an amazing optic and insanely cheap for what it is. Its even a really good portrait lens, which is very rare for a zoom. And sure, its not an AF-S 400mm f2.8 VR or AF-S 600m f4 VR, but its a hell of a lot cheaper than those.


I might be getting this new lens for birthday....thanks again


----------



## Photo Lady

rosh4u said:


> Such beautiful pictures! I really loved the first one (Blue) and the last one (Dark Orange)!


thank you


----------



## MSnowy

Nice start! I also use a d500. It will take a little getting used to. Take the advice from the others and try different settings. Practice, practices, practice


----------



## Photo Lady

MSnowy said:


> Nice start! I also use a d500. It will take a little getting used to. Take the advice from the others and try different settings. Practice, practices, practice


thank you


----------



## K9Kirk

Nice first pics! Do some bracketing with each pic to learn what works. Eventually you'll get to the point where you can guess at the settings pretty well. I'm going outside to the pond right now to see what birds are hanging around.


----------



## Derrel

The relatively new 200-500mm f/5.6 would make a great birthday gift...


----------



## Photo Lady

Derrel said:


> The relatively new 200-500mm f/5.6 would make a great birthday gift...


Thanks Darrel i will look this up...


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Nice first pics! Do some bracketing with each pic to learn what works. Eventually you'll get to the point where you can guess at the settings pretty well. I'm going outside to the pond right now to see what birds are hanging around.


I would love to see a few of yours... if you put them up let me know... thanks


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice first pics! Do some bracketing with each pic to learn what works. Eventually you'll get to the point where you can guess at the settings pretty well. I'm going outside to the pond right now to see what birds are hanging around.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a few of yours... if you put them up let me know... thanks
Click to expand...

I put a few up awhile ago under "In And Around The Lake". I'm a newb myself.


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice first pics! Do some bracketing with each pic to learn what works. Eventually you'll get to the point where you can guess at the settings pretty well. I'm going outside to the pond right now to see what birds are hanging around.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a few of yours... if you put them up let me know... thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put a few up awhile ago under "In And Around The Lake". I'm a newb myself.
Click to expand...

I will look thanks


----------



## Photo Lady

i am still stuggling with all the different settings.. but it has been fun .. i will keep on trying my best.. looking into a new lens next month for birthday.. but in the meantime.. practice and constantly trying new settings. just learning all this is a challenge i enjoy.. wish i could do this all day..lol.. but in between i work around here.. this one i took yesterday.. I know theres so much room for improvement but i will get there.. thanks so much for all your help


----------



## Photo Lady

Photo Lady said:


> i am still struggling with all the different settings.. but it has been fun .. i will keep on trying my best.. looking into a new lens next month for birthday.. but in the meantime.. practice and constantly trying new settings. just learning all this is a challenge i enjoy.. wish i could do this all day..lol.. but in between i work around here.. this one i took yesterday.. I know theres so much room for improvement but i will get there.. thanks so much for all your helpView attachment 170303


 He is looking down at all the new food..lol. calling all his friends..i hope


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am still struggling with all the different settings.. but it has been fun .. i will keep on trying my best.. looking into a new lens next month for birthday.. but in the meantime.. practice and constantly trying new settings. just learning all this is a challenge i enjoy.. wish i could do this all day..lol.. but in between i work around here.. this one i took yesterday.. I know theres so much room for improvement but i will get there.. thanks so much for all your helpView attachment 170303
> 
> 
> 
> He is looking down at all the new food..lol. calling all his friends..i hope
Click to expand...

Lord, I hope it isn't McDonalds french fries that he's looking at.


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am still struggling with all the different settings.. but it has been fun .. i will keep on trying my best.. looking into a new lens next month for birthday.. but in the meantime.. practice and constantly trying new settings. just learning all this is a challenge i enjoy.. wish i could do this all day..lol.. but in between i work around here.. this one i took yesterday.. I know theres so much room for improvement but i will get there.. thanks so much for all your helpView attachment 170303
> 
> 
> 
> He is looking down at all the new food..lol. calling all his friends..i hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lord, I hope it isn't McDonalds french fries that he's looking at.
Click to expand...

no left over parrot...cockatiel and parakeet food..lol


----------



## K9Kirk

Can you tell us what lens and settings you used for that last picture? That would give a point to adjust from. (if you want tips, that is)


----------



## bchalifour

Good exposure (although as mentioned above you can lower your ISO, get better quality files, without losing your shallow depth of field (if a choice) as your shutter speeds are really high (a monopod can be of service for slower shutter speeds). AS for composition I would try and go away for right in your face, right in the middle ready for a bird-seed packet illustration one. Try to move your bird(s) around the frame, make them play more with the environment (shapes and/or colors) to get a more complete "all-over" image which would also reveal the photographer from his/her choices (not just the subject unless it is all you are interested in, no harm in that either).


----------



## bchalifour

Sorry "go away FROM right-in-your-face..."


----------



## Photo Lady

bchalifour said:


> Sorry "go away FROM right-in-your-face..."


okay will give it a try.. thanks so much..


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Can you tell us what lens and settings you used for that last picture? That would give a point to adjust from.


right now i am having a problem.. i seem to be getting very clear photos but sort of a yellow cast to them.. i must go through all the settings again and find out why i am experiencing this.. alot of settings i do not understand.. i wish i had gone to camera school when they had the classes in adult ed.. wonder if they will have them this summer.. i would go for sure.. because one wrong move here makes all the difference.. thank you.. if i get this straightened out i will go back to the settings on this pic..


----------



## Photo Lady

well it is freezing outside..so i tried to set the camera with freezing hands.. i know i messed up these settings.. but i still had a few nice photos for my walk..


----------



## Designer

Photo Lady said:


> right now i am having a problem.. i seem to be getting very clear photos but sort of a yellow cast to them.. i must go through all the settings again and find out why i am experiencing this..


Could be a white balance issue.  What is your WB setting?


----------



## Photo Lady

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> right now i am having a problem.. i seem to be getting very clear photos but sort of a yellow cast to them.. i must go through all the settings again and find out why i am experiencing this..
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a white balance issue.  What is your WB setting?
Click to expand...

I went through all the settings including white balance..something is still off.. will work on it this afternoon.. for sure..thanks


----------



## Designer

Photo Lady said:


> I went through all the settings including white balance..something is still off.. will work on it this afternoon.. for sure..thanks


Sometimes you just have to reset everything to factory settings.


----------



## Photo Lady

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went through all the settings including white balance..something is still off.. will work on it this afternoon.. for sure..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just have to reset everything to factory settings.
Click to expand...

i think thats what i will be doing..


----------



## Rinderart

Hello. Just a brief. Im shooting 61 Years,teaching for 14, written many Books and specialize in Clients ,Studio Portrait and products..www.Rinderart.com. without going On and On and you said to be Honest. ....OK,All 3 Birds are OOF and Noise Is tearing Up the files. Theres really Only [Basically] 3 Things you need to Understand completely #1 is depth of field DOF. what you want In focus and what you do Not.DOF  tells the story , to trick a viewer into Looking where YOU want them to. #2 Is composition which supports the story and Just as Important as #1. #3 is Exposure to make a Image Pleasing or not. Light Is god In all Image making The word Photography Means Litterly "The Capture Of Light" A good Photographer has the ability to Tell a story and Pre-visualize composition to make it Pleasing to view regardless of subject. I do Stock for 3 decades when It was actually profitable.......,And Do Gallery shows Here in Beverly Hills. each could not be farther from each other, I do Very Hard Hitting street work In B&W.
Im Here anytime. It is my duty to give Back to the Great Life I've Had making Images. Simply write Me Rinderart@aol.com And that goes for anyone else. I enjoy Sharing. Or Just Google my Name. Laurin Rinder


----------



## Derrel

Photo Lady, 

Focus looks good on these, but the high ISO is severely cutting detail...


----------



## Photo Lady

Rinderart said:


> Hello. Just a brief. Im shooting 61 Years,teaching for 14, written many Books and specialize in Clients ,Studio Portrait and products..www.Rinderart.com. without going On and On and you said to be Honest. ....OK,All 3 Birds are OOF and Noise Is tearing Up the files. Theres really Only [Basically] 3 Things you need to Understand completely #1 is depth of field DOF. what you want In focus and what you do Not.DOF  tells the story , to trick a viewer into Looking where YOU want them to. #2 Is composition which supports the story and Just as Important as #1. #3 is Exposure to make a Image Pleasing or not. Light Is god In all Image making The word Photography Means Litterly "The Capture Of Light" A good Photographer has the ability to Tell a story and Pre-visualize composition to make it Pleasing to view regardless of subject. I do Stock for 3 decades when It was actually profitable.......,And Do Gallery shows Here in Beverly Hills. each could not be farther from each other, I do Very Hard Hitting street work In B&W.
> Im Here anytime. It is my duty to give Back to the Great Life I've Had making Images. Simply write Me Rinderart@aol.com And that goes for anyone else. I enjoy Sharing. Or Just Google my Name. Laurin Rinder


thank you.. it is so kind of you to invite us to seek help from you.. i appreciate it so much.. and your photos are just beautiful and elegant and fantastically different from the norm...... i will be in touch..


----------



## Photo Lady

Derrel said:


> Photo Lady,
> 
> Focus looks good on these, but the high ISO is severely cutting detail...


yes.. i finally realized my biggest no no.. now i have to fiddle around with the camera and start from scratch because i did something somewhere that i should have left alone..lol thanks


----------



## Designer

Photo Lady said:


> ..i did something somewhere that i should have left alone..lol thanks


If you mean the WB setting, you can almost always set it to "auto" and the shot will be fine.  You will then have to remember to change it when the lighting is weird, such as all tungsten, or all fluorescent, for instance.  I will have my "default" settings as; auto WB, auto ISO, and either manual or aperture priority.  This is pretty much how I leave the camera when I'm not using it so when I pick it up, I just have a couple of things to check and I'm ready to shoot.  So depending on the subject, I may need to change to aperture or shutter priority, or leave it in manual.  Make it easy on yourself.


----------



## Photo Lady

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..i did something somewhere that i should have left alone..lol thanks
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the WB setting, you can almost always set it to "auto" and the shot will be fine.  You will then have to remember to change it when the lighting is weird, such as all tungsten, or all fluorescent, for instance.  I will have my "default" settings as; auto WB, auto ISO, and either manual or aperture priority.  This is pretty much how I leave the camera when I'm not using it so when I pick it up, I just have a couple of things to check and I'm ready to shoot.  So depending on the subject, I may need to change to aperture or shutter priority, or leave it in manual.  Make it easy on yourself.
Click to expand...

your right.. why i had to go through each and every setting and change it all was dumb.... but i think i am okay now.. i took this photo moments ago.. i also saw some eagles.. and wished i had a better zoom lens..


----------



## Derrel

Already, your results are crisper,although the Buzzard shows a * slight *  bit of either lens issue,or very slight shutter speed blurring, or possibly a *very *slightly missed focus


----------



## Photo Lady

Derrel said:


> Already, your results are crisper,although the Buzzard shows a * slight *  bit of either lens issue,or very slight shutter speed blurring, or possibly a *very *slightly missed focus


can i blame it on the tamron lens.. 18-400 ..i always have the feeling that this lens is just not in complete sink with the d50o. i was thinking of sending the lens to tamron for their opinion .. maybe it is not working properly in general.. i have the warranty on it.. so it might be the best thing i should do before i sell it..the buzzard pic might be also blamed on shaky hands.. lol  thanks


----------



## Rinderart

No Matter what ...Learn DOF My new friend, It's not rocket science.. you let any Camera think for you You will always have Issues.when You get it down. you'll never be OOF again unless, Your holding Your camera Wrong and at every workshop I've done from Florida to Hawaii. It's extremely common. #1 issue at Every workshop Or seminar, Or Lectures I do On commercial work is focus. all I have to do is watch you shoot and Can fix it. and once you get it. you will say.....You gotta be kidding.....Trust me. I have No reason, Nor have I ever changed My ISO from the Lowest unless it was for a effect.. Shutter speed ,Speedlight or a tripod which BTW is the second Most Important Piece of equipment you will Buy. A tripod and Good Head is critical. Not some cheap sticks. Buy the best and You Buy Once. watch this. Joe Is One Of the best PRO shooters out there and a very Old friend.


----------



## Rinderart

Photo Lady said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went through all the settings including white balance..something is still off.. will work on it this afternoon.. for sure..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just have to reset everything to factory settings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think thats what i will be doing..
Click to expand...

READ your =manual all the way through 3 Times and keep it in your Bathroom. Have No idea why folks throw it in a deawer. I can Take apart My cameras.


----------



## Rinderart

You Like bird Pics? I got a few Magazine covers with these Old Ones.


 

 

 .


----------



## Photo Lady

Rinderart said:


> No Matter what ...Learn DOF My new friend, It's not rocket science.. you let any Camera think for you You will always have Issues.when You get it down. you'll never be OOF again unless, Your holding Your camera Wrong and at every workshop I've done from Florida to Hawaii. It's extremely common. #1 issue at Every workshop Or seminar, Or Lectures I do On commercial work is focus. all I have to do is watch you shoot and Can fix it. and once you get it. you will say.....You gotta be kidding.....Trust me. I have No reason, Nor have I ever changed My ISO from the Lowest unless it was for a effect.. Shutter speed ,Speedlight or a tripod which BTW is the second Most Important Piece of equipment you will Buy. A tripod and Good Head is critical. Not some cheap sticks. Buy the best and You Buy Once. watch this. Joe Is One Of the best PRO shooters out there and a very Old friend.


thank you ..you have been very precise and i agree 100% you must be smarter then your smart smart camera.. thanks again for all your advice... and your informative friends video.. i think the most important issue you brought up.. was to read read read.. i quess taking the short cuts of watching a video .. etc or listening to a lecture can only truly help me after i have read the manual..... so i am going to start this tomorrow.. and i really appreciate that reminder......


----------



## Photo Lady

Rinderart said:


> You Like bird Pics? I got a few Magazine covers with these Old Ones.View attachment 170374 View attachment 170376 View attachment 170377 .


wow breathtaking.......... stunning. thank you for sharing..


----------



## Derrel

I think the Tamron 18-400 is probably an "okay" all-in-one zoom, but I do not doubt that there are multiple,better-performing long zooms.


----------



## Photo Lady

Derrel said:


> I think the Tamron 18-400 is probably an "okay" all-in-one zoom, but I do not doubt that there are multiple,better-performing long zooms.


yes and i am looking forward to trying a new one soon..


----------



## Designer

Photo Lady said:


> can i blame it on the tamron lens..


Before you sell that lens, perform the fine-focus adjustment between it and your camera.  Aside from the setup, it takes just a few minutes.  

Once you've got everything set up (focus target on a slant on a table, camera on the tripod, flash, and some quiet time to study the resultant images) you can do more than one lens in just a few more minute's time.


----------



## JonFZ300

You've definitely got it figured out with that chicken pic. I know there are a lot of good birds-in-flight pics on here but I can't get a good one for the life of me.


----------



## Photo Lady

JonFZ300 said:


> You've definitely got it figured out with that chicken pic. I know there are a lot of good birds-in-flight pics on here but I can't get a good one for the life of me.


Thank you...


----------



## Photo Lady

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i blame it on the tamron lens..
> 
> 
> 
> Before you sell that lens, perform the fine-focus adjustment between it and your camera.  Aside from the setup, it takes just a few minutes.
> 
> Once you've got everything set up (focus target on a slant on a table, camera on the tripod, flash, and some quiet time to study the resultant images) you can do more than one lens in just a few more minute's time.
Click to expand...

I will just send it to Tamron..get it checked over and sell it...but thanks for tip for others i might do it for,


----------



## Rinderart

Any lens that is more than + 2.5 In  focal length Is Not worth Buying It is impossible to Make opitically. .....Period. I tested for Tamron 2 years. they Made 1 Lens I would own and still do .The 90 Macro 2.8 Old version......Period.70-200 is made for a reason. Lens makers Have dropped the Bar Years ago when MEgapixels went Past 18. One Or 2 Companies can Make a Lens that can resolve more than 18MP....Truth.


----------



## mynikonadventures

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 170043 View attachment 170044 View attachment 170045 Just wondering how i am doing.. jumping from the Nikon D7500 to the D500.. what do you think of these photos.. be honest.. i can take it.. have to hear the negative too to learn.. in the meantime just practicing.. thanks



Beautiful clicks of the cute birdies.. and a very good exhaustive discussion on the tricks on bird photography..
I got to learn a lot.. A big hello to all the experts and seniors discussing on this thread!

Cheers


----------



## mynikonadventures

Rinderart said:


> You Like bird Pics? I got a few Magazine covers with these Old Ones.View attachment 170374 View attachment 170376 View attachment 170377 .


Amazing pictures! 
Birds in flight is a tough one.. needs a lot of practice practice practice as said earlier in a post.. 
but experience as yours would make it look so easy!


----------



## mynikonadventures

Rinderart said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went through all the settings including white balance..something is still off.. will work on it this afternoon.. for sure..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just have to reset everything to factory settings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think thats what i will be doing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> READ your =manual all the way through 3 Times and keep it in your Bathroom. Have No idea why folks throw it in a deawer. I can Take apart My cameras.
Click to expand...


Are you talking about the manual which comes with Nikon camera box.. I have to dig into my shelf to find the valuable manual! 
I had a thought to go through it atleast once but never got time for it.. I know its an excuse or say enthusiasm to get started with clicking with new camera that I neglected going through the manual.

Thanks Rinderart!


----------



## Photo Lady

Rinderart said:


> Any lens that is more than + 2.5 In  focal length Is Not worth Buying It is impossible to Make opitically. .....Period. I tested for Tamron 2 years. they Made 1 Lens I would own and still do .The 90 Macro 2.8 Old version......Period.70-200 is made for a reason. Lens makers Have dropped the Bar Years ago when MEgapixels went Past 18. One Or 2 Companies can Make a Lens that can resolve more than 18MP....Truth.


In your opinion what is a good zoom lens for the d500 that is within a reasonable price..I believe you.. the tamron lens for me was a great learning tool .. but it has its limits now..thank you


----------



## Designer

Photo Lady said:


> In your opinion what is a good zoom lens for the d500 that is within a reasonable price..I believe you.. the tamron lens for was a great learning tool for me.. but it has its limits now..thank you


Define "good".

What is a "reasonable price"? (according to your budget)

Zoom lenses are all somewhat of a compromise, and frankly, many people like and even prefer zoom lenses.  So what is acceptable among many photographers might not be for everyone.

I own two zooms; a 24-85 3.5-4.5, and a 70-300 4.5-5.6 G VR.  The 24-85 resides on my camera for every day shooting.  Both of those have been recommended by someone who is very knowledgeable about lenses, so I bought them.  Most of my lenses are primes and they each have their uses. 

I have heard very positive comments about one in particular that I do not own, but it is too expensive for me, as I am not able to expense it on my income taxes.  This one: NikonAF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR Lens  If you can justify its price, get it.  (note; I just saw two listings under $2,000, on the internet.)  You probably will not find a used one, because they are new and nobody who owns one will be selling it anytime soon.

Another one if you really need reach is the venerable 200-500 5.6, which is very good for birding and other wildlife photography.  Even a used one is out my budget for now.


----------



## Photo Lady

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your opinion what is a good zoom lens for the d500 that is within a reasonable price..I believe you.. the tamron lens for was a great learning tool for me.. but it has its limits now..thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Define "good".
> 
> What is a "reasonable price"? (according to your budget)
> 
> Zoom lenses are all somewhat of a compromise, and frankly, many people like and even prefer zoom lenses.  So what is acceptable among many photographers might not be for everyone.
> 
> I own two zooms; a 24-85 3.5-4.5, and a 70-300 4.5-5.6 G VR.  The 24-85 resides on my camera for every day shooting.  Both of those have been recommended by someone who is very knowledgeable about lenses, so I bought them.  Most of my lenses are primes and they each have their uses.
> 
> I have heard very positive comments about one in particular that I do not own, but it is too expensive for me, as I am not able to expense it on my income taxes.  This one: NikonAF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR Lens  If you can justify its price, get it.  (note; I just saw two listings under $2,000, on the internet.)  You probably will not find a used one, because they are new and nobody who owns one will be selling it anytime soon.
> 
> Another one if you really need reach is the venerable 200-500 5.6, which is very good for birding and other wildlife photography.  Even a used one is out my budget for now.
Click to expand...

I was thinking of getting this lens..
*Nikon Nikkor AF-P DX 10-20mm f/4.5-5.6 G VR Lens and slowly start to build up a little collection of nikkor lenses and sell off my tamrons.. I read that it was lightweight and reasonably priced for all it does.. *


----------



## Designer

Photo Lady said:


> I was thinking of getting this lens..
> *Nikon Nikkor AF-P DX 10-20mm f/4.5-5.6 G VR Lens and slowly start to build up a little collection of nikkor lenses and sell off my tamrons..thanks*


Sounds like you have already done some reading about it.  I see that B&H price is around $300 or $250 refurbished.  It looks good to me.

From my perspective; Nikon didn't need to put VR on such a short lens, and why did they make it a zoom?

Incidentally, my wish list includes the Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 20mm f/1.8G ED, which is not a zoom.  Would you consider the additional purchase of a 10.5mm f/2.8 G ED?  Yes, this means two lenses, and changing lenses, but each of these are superb primes.


----------



## Photo Lady

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting this lens..
> *Nikon Nikkor AF-P DX 10-20mm f/4.5-5.6 G VR Lens and slowly start to build up a little collection of nikkor lenses and sell off my tamrons..thanks*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have already done some reading about it.  I see that B&H price is around $300 or $250 refurbished.  It looks good to me.
> 
> From my perspective; Nikon didn't need to put VR on such a short lens, and why did they make it a zoom?
> 
> Incidentally, my wish list includes the Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 20mm f/1.8G ED, which is not a zoom.  Would you consider the additional purchase of a 10.5mm f/2.8 G ED?  Yes, this means two lenses, and changing lenses, but each of these are superb primes.
Click to expand...

yes i would.. i do not mind changing the lens.. having two really good ones would make me happy... i will look into this one..thanks


----------



## Rinderart

heres a practice recipe for you. along with shutter speed Being as Fast as possible  and Knowing when the Principles of DOF No Longer exist capturing Birds In Flight is quite easy. It does take Practice. go to where folks are Playing Basketball/Hoops and practice trying to follow the Ball. do this a few Hours and It's a piece of cake. shoot till your finger Bleeds. seriously. heres a shot. I was asked to come to Pensacola Florida to shoot the Blue Angels By the commander Of the Base as His Wife had organized a Portrait studio workshop In there Home. Heres a Jet going Past the Grandstand I was in, at Right under the speed of sound. Nikon D3 nikon 70-200 2.8 with a 1.7 TCE adapter. you can read the Pilots name On his Helmet. Both Images. also Im including a action shot called Trap Focus. the Bike was going 140/150 ish. You focus where hes going to be then Lock It and wait till he comes into to the area. really simple. Of course you need Lot Of Light. file #4394 a Rollover was a composite. I have about 4,000 Cloud Images In a folder Of every type Of cloud you can Image In every situation. It's called "Making Photographs" instead Of just Taking Pictures. Im not going to spend all that time and Money going anywhere without a great sky. especially Landscapes. Gone are the Days Of film and waiting For a sky.....LOL especially when I shot 11 x 14. at $72 a shot.Need any specific questions answered. Just ask. or write me at Rinderart@aol.com Im here to share. Teaching is what I like more than anything  at 76 years old.


----------



## Rinderart

Photo Lady said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting this lens..
> *Nikon Nikkor AF-P DX 10-20mm f/4.5-5.6 G VR Lens and slowly start to build up a little collection of nikkor lenses and sell off my tamrons..thanks*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have already done some reading about it.  I see that B&H price is around $300 or $250 refurbished.  It looks good to me.
> 
> From my perspective; Nikon didn't need to put VR on such a short lens, and why did they make it a zoom?
> 
> Incidentally, my wish list includes the Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 20mm f/1.8G ED, which is not a zoom.  Would you consider the additional purchase of a 10.5mm f/2.8 G ED?  Yes, this means two lenses, and changing lenses, but each of these are superb primes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes i would.. i do not mind changing the lens.. having two really good ones would make me happy... i will look into this one..thanks
Click to expand...

 That lens would be way to slow.  4.5/5.6 It's going to Hunt for focus. and why a 10/20MM your gonna get distortion. Pls send me a email telling me what you have Now and what subjects interest you going forward. Optics are Much More Important than any camera.
Rinderart@aol.com Nikons 12/24 Is top Pro level Glass. I shoot Mostly with primes. One of the greatest that ever Lived Had One Lens for 45 years a 35. you want closer or wider?......walk he used to say.


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> right now i am having a problem.. i seem to be getting very clear photos but sort of a yellow cast to them.. i must go through all the settings again and find out why i am experiencing this..
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a white balance issue.  What is your WB setting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went through all the settings including white balance..something is still off.. will work on it this afternoon.. for sure..thanksView attachment 170361
Click to expand...

I don't see what's off in this pic, it looks great to me but then again I have untrained, newbular, segmented fish eyes, heh! What do I know?!





(Not calling you a lousy bum.)


----------



## K9Kirk

Derrel said:


> Already, your results are crisper,although the Buzzard shows a * slight *  bit of either lens issue,or very slight shutter speed blurring, or possibly a *very *slightly missed focus


Seeing that it's a moving target my money would be on one you mentioned, the shutter speed. A 1/500th usually does a decent job for me if there isn't too much movement but for something like that I would personally go 1000th for peace of mind. Out Slightly out of focus could be the culprit as well. Of course we don't always know what opportunities will instantly pop up and we have to just accept what we get with the settings prior to, SUPRISE! SNAP ME NOW OR NEVER!" lol!


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..i did something somewhere that i should have left alone..lol thanks
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the WB setting, you can almost always set it to "auto" and the shot will be fine.  You will then have to remember to change it when the lighting is weird, such as all tungsten, or all fluorescent, for instance.  I will have my "default" settings as; auto WB, auto ISO, and either manual or aperture priority.  This is pretty much how I leave the camera when I'm not using it so when I pick it up, I just have a couple of things to check and I'm ready to shoot.  So depending on the subject, I may need to change to aperture or shutter priority, or leave it in manual.  Make it easy on yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your right.. why i had to go through each and every setting and change it all was dumb.... but i think i am okay now.. i took this photo moments ago.. i also saw some eagles.. and wished i had a better zoom lens.. View attachment 170370 View attachment 170371
Click to expand...

Hey Lady, that rooster photo is kickin'!! (pun intended)


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..i did something somewhere that i should have left alone..lol thanks
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the WB setting, you can almost always set it to "auto" and the shot will be fine.  You will then have to remember to change it when the lighting is weird, such as all tungsten, or all fluorescent, for instance.  I will have my "default" settings as; auto WB, auto ISO, and either manual or aperture priority.  This is pretty much how I leave the camera when I'm not using it so when I pick it up, I just have a couple of things to check and I'm ready to shoot.  So depending on the subject, I may need to change to aperture or shutter priority, or leave it in manual.  Make it easy on yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your right.. why i had to go through each and every setting and change it all was dumb.... but i think i am okay now.. i took this photo moments ago.. i also saw some eagles.. and wished i had a better zoom lens.. View attachment 170370 View attachment 170371
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Lady, that rooster photo is kickin'!! (pun intended)
Click to expand...

thanks but not a rooster.... lol this is my rooster .and she is one of his chicks.. 

 .


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already, your results are crisper,although the Buzzard shows a * slight *  bit of either lens issue,or very slight shutter speed blurring, or possibly a *very *slightly missed focus
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that it's a moving target my money would be on one you mentioned, the shutter speed. A 1/500th usually does a decent job for me if there isn't too much movement but for something like that I would personally go 1000th for peace of mind. Out Slightly out of focus could be the culprit as well. Of course we don't always know what opportunities will instantly pop up and we have to just accept what we get with the settings prior to, SUPRISE! SNAP ME NOW OR NEVER!" lol!
Click to expand...

it happened suddenly .. i looked up and there he was.. next time i will remain calmer..


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> right now i am having a problem.. i seem to be getting very clear photos but sort of a yellow cast to them.. i must go through all the settings again and find out why i am experiencing this..
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a white balance issue.  What is your WB setting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went through all the settings including white balance..something is still off.. will work on it this afternoon.. for sure..thanksView attachment 170361
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see what's off in this pic, it looks great to me but then again I have untrained, newbular, segmented fish eyes, heh! What do I know?!
> 
> View attachment 170408
> 
> (Not calling you a lousy bum.)
Click to expand...

haha love these guys.. we had a couple for a few years.. mudskippers..


----------



## Photo Lady

Rinderart said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting this lens..
> *Nikon Nikkor AF-P DX 10-20mm f/4.5-5.6 G VR Lens and slowly start to build up a little collection of nikkor lenses and sell off my tamrons..thanks*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have already done some reading about it.  I see that B&H price is around $300 or $250 refurbished.  It looks good to me.
> 
> From my perspective; Nikon didn't need to put VR on such a short lens, and why did they make it a zoom?
> 
> Incidentally, my wish list includes the Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 20mm f/1.8G ED, which is not a zoom.  Would you consider the additional purchase of a 10.5mm f/2.8 G ED?  Yes, this means two lenses, and changing lenses, but each of these are superb primes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes i would.. i do not mind changing the lens.. having two really good ones would make me happy... i will look into this one..thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That lens would be way to slow.  4.5/5.6 It's going to Hunt for focus. and why a 10/20MM your gonna get distortion. Pls send me a email telling me what you have Now and what subjects interest you going forward. Optics are Much More Important than any camera.
> Rinderart@aol.com Nikons 12/24 Is top Pro level Glass. I shoot Mostly with primes. One of the greatest that ever Lived Had One Lens for 45 years a 35. you want closer or wider?......walk he used to say.
Click to expand...


----------



## Photo Lady

Rinderart said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting this lens..
> *Nikon Nikkor AF-P DX 10-20mm f/4.5-5.6 G VR Lens and slowly start to build up a little collection of nikkor lenses and sell off my tamrons..thanks*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have already done some reading about it.  I see that B&H price is around $300 or $250 refurbished.  It looks good to me.
> 
> From my perspective; Nikon didn't need to put VR on such a short lens, and why did they make it a zoom?
> 
> Incidentally, my wish list includes the Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 20mm f/1.8G ED, which is not a zoom.  Would you consider the additional purchase of a 10.5mm f/2.8 G ED?  Yes, this means two lenses, and changing lenses, but each of these are superb primes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes i would.. i do not mind changing the lens.. having two really good ones would make me happy... i will look into this one..thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That lens would be way to slow.  4.5/5.6 It's going to Hunt for focus. and why a 10/20MM your gonna get distortion. Pls send me a email telling me what you have Now and what subjects interest you going forward. Optics are Much More Important than any camera.
> Rinderart@aol.com Nikons 12/24 Is top Pro level Glass. I shoot Mostly with primes. One of the greatest that ever Lived Had One Lens for 45 years a 35. you want closer or wider?......walk he used to say.
Click to expand...

okay thanks ... i will scratch that idea.. although it is probably better then my tamron.. i do not want to hunt for focus..anymore then i do now.. thanks so much..


----------



## Photo Lady

Rinderart said:


> heres a practice recipe for you. along with shutter speed Being as Fast as possible  and Knowing when the Principles of DOF No Longer exist capturing Birds In Flight is quite easy. It does take Practice. go to where folks are Playing Basketball/Hoops and practice trying to follow the Ball. do this a few Hours and It's a piece of cake. shoot till your finger Bleeds. seriously. heres a shot. I was asked to come to Pensacola Florida to shoot the Blue Angels By the commander Of the Base as His Wife had organized a Portrait studio workshop In there Home. Heres a Jet going Past the Grandstand I was in, at Right under the speed of sound. Nikon D3 nikon 70-200 2.8 with a 1.7 TCE adapter. you can read the Pilots name On his Helmet. Both Images. also Im including a action shot called Trap Focus. the Bike was going 140/150 ish. You focus where hes going to be then Lock It and wait till he comes into to the area. really simple. Of course you need Lot Of Light. file #4394 a Rollover was a composite. I have about 4,000 Cloud Images In a folder Of every type Of cloud you can Image In every situation. It's called "Making Photographs" instead Of just Taking Pictures. Im not going to spend all that time and Money going anywhere without a great sky. especially Landscapes. Gone are the Days Of film and waiting For a sky.....LOL especially when I shot 11 x 14. at $72 a shot.Need any specific questions answered. Just ask. or write me at Rinderart@aol.com Im here to share. Teaching is what I like more than anything  at 76 years old.


you are a blessing an a great asset to this forum site... Just sharing here is helping alot and alot of people will come to know you and learn.. .. you have certainly impressed me so i am thrilled to meet you..I honestly do not need  or want a career anymore.. {wish i had known years ago how much i would love photography.. but in this life and time i do enjoy it so much but  in a casual non demanding way... I wish i could spend more time at it and like everyone else have more  money to buy all the bells and whistles but i have many pets ..and love taking care of them etc.. .. i am totally satisfied with learning and getting a little better each and every shot with my camera.. love seeing all my pets and wild life in crisp photos by me.... inbetween i don't mind deleting the rest.. because i know they all cannot be great or my best.. you must have had a wonderful career and life creating such beautiful masterpieces.. it is art. You are a very special artist with talent so immense ... thank you for offering your help.. it is appreciated...we will all excel from your kind expertise..


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> Rinderart said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres a practice recipe for you. along with shutter speed Being as Fast as possible  and Knowing when the Principles of DOF No Longer exist capturing Birds In Flight is quite easy. It does take Practice. go to where folks are Playing Basketball/Hoops and practice trying to follow the Ball. do this a few Hours and It's a piece of cake. shoot till your finger Bleeds. seriously. heres a shot. I was asked to come to Pensacola Florida to shoot the Blue Angels By the commander Of the Base as His Wife had organized a Portrait studio workshop In there Home. Heres a Jet going Past the Grandstand I was in, at Right under the speed of sound. Nikon D3 nikon 70-200 2.8 with a 1.7 TCE adapter. you can read the Pilots name On his Helmet. Both Images. also Im including a action shot called Trap Focus. the Bike was going 140/150 ish. You focus where hes going to be then Lock It and wait till he comes into to the area. really simple. Of course you need Lot Of Light. file #4394 a Rollover was a composite. I have about 4,000 Cloud Images In a folder Of every type Of cloud you can Image In every situation. It's called "Making Photographs" instead Of just Taking Pictures. Im not going to spend all that time and Money going anywhere without a great sky. especially Landscapes. Gone are the Days Of film and waiting For a sky.....LOL especially when I shot 11 x 14. at $72 a shot.Need any specific questions answered. Just ask. or write me at Rinderart@aol.com Im here to share. Teaching is what I like more than anything  at 76 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> you are a blessing an a great asset to this forum site... Just sharing here is helping alot and alot of people will come to know you and learn.. .. you have certainly impressed me so i am thrilled to meet you..I honestly do not need  or want a career anymore.. {wish i had known years ago how much i would love photography.. but in this life and time i do enjoy it so much but  in a casual non demanding way... I wish i could spend more time at it and like everyone else have more  money to buy all the bells and whistles but i have many pets ..and love taking care of them etc.. .. i am totally satisfied with learning and getting a little better each and every shot with my camera.. love seeing all my pets and wild life in crisp photos by me.... inbetween i don't mind deleting the rest.. because i know they all cannot be great or my best.. you must have had a wonderful career and life creating such beautiful masterpieces.. it is art. You are a very special artist with talent so immense ... thank you for offering your help.. it is appreciated...we will all excel from your kind expertise..
Click to expand...


All god advice there and I might add this. It's a little tricky but by practicing being quick at pushing the button down halfway for just a split second for the camera to adjust focus and then the rest of the way for the actual picture will help. it's not as easy as pre focusing but if you don't know where your subject is going to be you need to practice this. Also, try with your camera pre set to a AV and a fast shutter speed like 1/500th or 1/1000th to help stop blurring. Plus, "continuous burst" can be your friend. Your chances of getting one good pic increases when several are taken, vs. just one pic. E.G. 1 pic may equal 1 bad pic whereas 6 pics may produce 5 bad and 1 good pic. The one that matters. I know, a lot to remember but with time you'll be doing it more reflexively! Muscle memory is underrated.


----------



## Photo Lady

yes good advice Kirk.. thanks


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already, your results are crisper,although the Buzzard shows a * slight *  bit of either lens issue,or very slight shutter speed blurring, or possibly a *very *slightly missed focus
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that it's a moving target my money would be on one you mentioned, the shutter speed. A 1/500th usually does a decent job for me if there isn't too much movement but for something like that I would personally go 1000th for peace of mind. Out Slightly out of focus could be the culprit as well. Of course we don't always know what opportunities will instantly pop up and we have to just accept what we get with the settings prior to, SUPRISE! SNAP ME NOW OR NEVER!" lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it happened suddenly .. i looked up and there he was.. next time i will remain calmer..
Click to expand...

Ha, knew it! That's the case at times. It may help to practice turning your upper torso smoothly (as if on a gimble) to follow the subject with your arms fixed to hold the camera still, all the while keeping everything from the hips on down in place and feet planted. In a nutshell, follow with your body, not your hands or arms if that makes sense. it also helps in reducing any shake. That seems to help me, it feels smoother. Try it and see what you think.


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already, your results are crisper,although the Buzzard shows a * slight *  bit of either lens issue,or very slight shutter speed blurring, or possibly a *very *slightly missed focus
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that it's a moving target my money would be on one you mentioned, the shutter speed. A 1/500th usually does a decent job for me if there isn't too much movement but for something like that I would personally go 1000th for peace of mind. Out Slightly out of focus could be the culprit as well. Of course we don't always know what opportunities will instantly pop up and we have to just accept what we get with the settings prior to, SUPRISE! SNAP ME NOW OR NEVER!" lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it happened suddenly .. i looked up and there he was.. next time i will remain calmer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, knew it! That's the case at times. It may help to practice turning your upper torso smoothly (as if on a gimble) to follow the subject with your arms fixed to hold the camera still, all the while keeping everything from the hips on down in place and feet planted. In a nutshell, follow with your body, not your hands or arms if that makes sense. it also helps in reducing any shake. That seems to help me, it feels smoother. Try it and see what you think.
Click to expand...

I will try it the next nice day.. i will be watching for Big Bird.. the most problem i remember is that the zoom did not go far enough..straining to focus.. he was pretty far up there and i had many opportunities with him flying over my head.. but later cropping and finding out the focus was out was a lost chance..i think it is a eagle.. actually there was a pair flying together but too far and wide to get it..


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already, your results are crisper,although the Buzzard shows a * slight *  bit of either lens issue,or very slight shutter speed blurring, or possibly a *very *slightly missed focus
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that it's a moving target my money would be on one you mentioned, the shutter speed. A 1/500th usually does a decent job for me if there isn't too much movement but for something like that I would personally go 1000th for peace of mind. Out Slightly out of focus could be the culprit as well. Of course we don't always know what opportunities will instantly pop up and we have to just accept what we get with the settings prior to, SUPRISE! SNAP ME NOW OR NEVER!" lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it happened suddenly .. i looked up and there he was.. next time i will remain calmer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, knew it! That's the case at times. It may help to practice turning your upper torso smoothly (as if on a gimble) to follow the subject with your arms fixed to hold the camera still, all the while keeping everything from the hips on down in place and feet planted. In a nutshell, follow with your body, not your hands or arms if that makes sense. it also helps in reducing any shake. That seems to help me, it feels smoother. Try it and see what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try it the next nice day.. i will be watching for Big Bird.. the most problem i remember is that the zoom did not go far enough..straining to focus.. he was pretty far up there and i had many opportunities with him flying over my head.. but later cropping and finding out the focus was out was a lost chance..i think it is a eagle.. actually there was a pair flying together but too far and wide to get it..
Click to expand...


I feel the same way about my small tele, 70-200 mm lens and I'm contemplating getting the latest model Tamron, SP 150-600mm. $1000 isn't cheap, though.


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already, your results are crisper,although the Buzzard shows a * slight *  bit of either lens issue,or very slight shutter speed blurring, or possibly a *very *slightly missed focus
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that it's a moving target my money would be on one you mentioned, the shutter speed. A 1/500th usually does a decent job for me if there isn't too much movement but for something like that I would personally go 1000th for peace of mind. Out Slightly out of focus could be the culprit as well. Of course we don't always know what opportunities will instantly pop up and we have to just accept what we get with the settings prior to, SUPRISE! SNAP ME NOW OR NEVER!" lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it happened suddenly .. i looked up and there he was.. next time i will remain calmer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, knew it! That's the case at times. It may help to practice turning your upper torso smoothly (as if on a gimble) to follow the subject with your arms fixed to hold the camera still, all the while keeping everything from the hips on down in place and feet planted. In a nutshell, follow with your body, not your hands or arms if that makes sense. it also helps in reducing any shake. That seems to help me, it feels smoother. Try it and see what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try it the next nice day.. i will be watching for Big Bird.. the most problem i remember is that the zoom did not go far enough..straining to focus.. he was pretty far up there and i had many opportunities with him flying over my head.. but later cropping and finding out the focus was out was a lost chance..i think it is a eagle.. actually there was a pair flying together but too far and wide to get it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about my small tele, 70-200 mm lens and I'm contemplating getting the latest model Tamron, 150-600mm. $1000 isn't cheap, though.
Click to expand...

No it isn't but if you can swing it ..it will be worth it..i  will check this one out.. haha..so confused with all the lens info but i don't want to make a mistake this time around


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already, your results are crisper,although the Buzzard shows a * slight *  bit of either lens issue,or very slight shutter speed blurring, or possibly a *very *slightly missed focus
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that it's a moving target my money would be on one you mentioned, the shutter speed. A 1/500th usually does a decent job for me if there isn't too much movement but for something like that I would personally go 1000th for peace of mind. Out Slightly out of focus could be the culprit as well. Of course we don't always know what opportunities will instantly pop up and we have to just accept what we get with the settings prior to, SUPRISE! SNAP ME NOW OR NEVER!" lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it happened suddenly .. i looked up and there he was.. next time i will remain calmer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, knew it! That's the case at times. It may help to practice turning your upper torso smoothly (as if on a gimble) to follow the subject with your arms fixed to hold the camera still, all the while keeping everything from the hips on down in place and feet planted. In a nutshell, follow with your body, not your hands or arms if that makes sense. it also helps in reducing any shake. That seems to help me, it feels smoother. Try it and see what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try it the next nice day.. i will be watching for Big Bird.. the most problem i remember is that the zoom did not go far enough..straining to focus.. he was pretty far up there and i had many opportunities with him flying over my head.. but later cropping and finding out the focus was out was a lost chance..i think it is a eagle.. actually there was a pair flying together but too far and wide to get it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about my small tele, 70-200 mm lens and I'm contemplating getting the latest model Tamron, 150-600mm. $1000 isn't cheap, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't but if you can swing it ..it will be worth it..i  will check this one out.. haha..so confused with all the lens info but i don't want to make a mistake this time around
Click to expand...


I just found it on amazon for $899, new, a little less for "good used" and "used". I may just pop for a very good used one since it's mostly very minor cosmetic flaws with them which no one will ever see. GL!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that it's a moving target my money would be on one you mentioned, the shutter speed. A 1/500th usually does a decent job for me if there isn't too much movement but for something like that I would personally go 1000th for peace of mind. Out Slightly out of focus could be the culprit as well. Of course we don't always know what opportunities will instantly pop up and we have to just accept what we get with the settings prior to, SUPRISE! SNAP ME NOW OR NEVER!" lol!
> 
> 
> 
> it happened suddenly .. i looked up and there he was.. next time i will remain calmer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, knew it! That's the case at times. It may help to practice turning your upper torso smoothly (as if on a gimble) to follow the subject with your arms fixed to hold the camera still, all the while keeping everything from the hips on down in place and feet planted. In a nutshell, follow with your body, not your hands or arms if that makes sense. it also helps in reducing any shake. That seems to help me, it feels smoother. Try it and see what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try it the next nice day.. i will be watching for Big Bird.. the most problem i remember is that the zoom did not go far enough..straining to focus.. he was pretty far up there and i had many opportunities with him flying over my head.. but later cropping and finding out the focus was out was a lost chance..i think it is a eagle.. actually there was a pair flying together but too far and wide to get it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about my small tele, 70-200 mm lens and I'm contemplating getting the latest model Tamron, 150-600mm. $1000 isn't cheap, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't but if you can swing it ..it will be worth it..i  will check this one out.. haha..so confused with all the lens info but i don't want to make a mistake this time around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just found it on amazon for $899, new, a little less for "good used" and "used". I may just pop for a very good used one since it's mostly very minor cosmetic flaws with them which no one will ever see. GL!
Click to expand...

I was just looking at it on line..i wanted to hear the video reviews of it but my sound on pc is down..only thing is it looked heavy.. it did have great reviews from what i read/


----------



## K9Kirk

You're right, it is a little hefty at 4.25 lbs. but like with most everything, there's a trade off. I'll keep looking for something lighter but I think we're pretty limited on our "cheap" choices here. If you run across anything, please let me know, thanks!


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> You're right, it is a little hefty at 4.25 lbs. but like with most everything, there's a trade off. I'll keep looking for something lighter but I think we're pretty limited on our "cheap" choices here. If you run across anything, please let me know, thanks!


i don't mind the weight much when i get some nice photos..


----------



## Derrel

A few years back, the 150-600 range was the "hot,new thing"...


----------



## Photo Lady

Derrel said:


> A few years back, the 150-600 range was the "hot,new thing"...


So do you think they have improved it since then..


----------



## K9Kirk

Derrel said:


> A few years back, the 150-600 range was the "hot,new thing"...


What's on your mind, Derrel. Go ahead, finish it.


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> You're right, it is a little hefty at 4.25 lbs. but like with most everything, there's a trade off. I'll keep looking for something lighter but I think we're pretty limited on our "cheap" choices here. If you run across anything, please let me know, thanks!


I think this is our one and only choice.. and everything i have learned about  this monster besides the weight it is awesome


----------



## K9Kirk

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it is a little hefty at 4.25 lbs. but like with most everything, there's a trade off. I'll keep looking for something lighter but I think we're pretty limited on our "cheap" choices here. If you run across anything, please let me know, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is our one and only choice.. and everything i have learned about  this monster besides the weight it is awesome
Click to expand...


Actually, someone recently mentioned the Sigma 150-500 to me but I would rather have something with a little more reach and at about the same weight ….. 4.25 vs 4.21 lbs. for the 150-500mm. The smaller tele lens is less expensive but with little price difference I want the 600mm. I'm tired of being jealous of other peoples photos and that's the truth.


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it is a little hefty at 4.25 lbs. but like with most everything, there's a trade off. I'll keep looking for something lighter but I think we're pretty limited on our "cheap" choices here. If you run across anything, please let me know, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is our one and only choice.. and everything i have learned about  this monster besides the weight it is awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, someone recently mentioned the Sigma 150-500 to me but I would rather have something with a little more reach and at about the same weight ….. 4.25 vs 4.21 lbs. for the 150-500mm. The smaller tele lens is less expensive but with little price difference I want the 600mm. I'm tired of being jealous of other peoples photos and that's the truth.
Click to expand...

always good to strive for better photos.. thats what it is all about in my mind.. i can see so many things wrong with a photo now that i couldn't see before .. and i know i have a long way to go to catch up to the competition.. with this lens or not.. because so many more factors come into it.. but yes a good lens means alot and it means you will have many glorious photos...AND won't that be so nice..!!.


----------



## Derrel

Nikon, Sigma,and Tamron entered the long-zoom market fray with a total of IIANM, 5 lenses total...  so do research on all five options..if my memory is correct, Sigma entered with TWO concurrent 150-600 models, and Tamron one, what is now referred to as their G1 offering, and now there is a Tamron 150-600 G2 model..Nikon entered a bit later, with a 200-500,VR-equipped, constant max. ap. f/5.6 model. of  good quality at a "reasonable price".


----------



## Designer

Derrel said:


> Nikon entered a bit later, with a 200-500,VR-equipped, constant max. ap. f/5.6 model. of  good quality at a "reasonable price".


That lens is priced below its quality rating.  Something like a "loss leader".  Don't know why.


----------



## Derrel

Best super telephoto zoom lenses 2019: great lenses to get closer to the action | TechRadar


----------



## Photo Lady

Derrel said:


> Best super telephoto zoom lenses 2019: great lenses to get closer to the action | TechRadar


thanks so much Darrel... i will read all of these tomorrow... this is awesome..


----------



## Photo Lady

Photo Lady said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best super telephoto zoom lenses 2019: great lenses to get closer to the action | TechRadar
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much Darrel... i will read all of these tomorrow... this is awesome..
Click to expand...

well this was super informative ..just what i needed .. i have made my decision to send my tamron back to shop...it is still under warranty and then see if there is any problem with it.. once they look it over and repair if needed.. i will continue using this one.{ the18-400 tamron}. instead of a  purchase of a monster lens..  As much as i desire one of these super zooms i don't feel i am ready for all the weight and changing the lens all the time since i also do so many photos that require close ups for my work on a daily basis..I still may look into getting a smaller lens with better shooting quality that i can use daily.. thanks for all these informative descriptions on various lenses .. it gave me such a vivid explanation of understanding..for now i will continue practice and shoot constantly until i am fully ready for the big guy...thanks again..


----------

